# The Buttercup



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

So I was talked into posting pics of The Buttercup. And I was forced to figure out how to get the pics from my phone to SM and onto a thread. <sigh> I am so not Facebook-friending Technology, ever. LOL

One of our SM Members was so above-and-beyond kind and generous to send The Buttercup some Christmas gifts, even tho we did not participate in the Secret Santa gift exchange. Thank you, Terry, and thank you to Miss Naddie and Baby Quincy. The Buttercup did not leave this box alone until I finally opened it on Christmas Day. 









okay, i've got my gift-giving outfit on.... now what???









hooorrayyyyy! i have TISSUE PAPER!!!!









i got me some GOODS! and i looooooooooove the peanut butter cookies. Miss Terry, how EVER did you KNOW that peanut butter is my FAVORITEST thing in the whole wide WORLD?????????


Thank you again, Terry and Naddie and Quincy  So unexpected, and so generous. Y'all are the kinds of people that make me come back to SM every day 

Noselicks,
The Buttercup and her very own Ann Marie


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Aww I'm SO glad you posted the pics!!! We need to bug you more often!

Buttercup is so cute! I think I'll have to send her a half full jar of Peanut Butter (Salmonella free) of her very own!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh Buttercup! You look fabulous in your new gear!!! :wub: And look at all those toys! What a lucky girl you are - albeit deserving.

Shame on your mum for keeping these pics to herself for so long!!!


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

Just in time for Valentines day!  Buttercup is toooooo cute! :wub: I think I'm going to come and steal her way from you! I will even post pics of my mission from your place to mine! :biggrin:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Awwww .. look at the precious Buttercup! We NEVER get to see her! She looks very proud of her stash! Very thoughtful gifts!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awww Buttercup, you are such a cutie. love that face and ears of yours ^_^ I think that your mommy has to post tones of pictures of you from time to time  

such thoughtful gifts


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

awww thanks! she does love her cookies and "blue toy". she drags Blue Toy from room to room at times. Blue Toy seems to get PRIME seating in front of the space heater on most days. interesting, because Piggy, Woobie, and Giraffe.... DO NOT! 

she goes to see Groomer Brenda on tuesday... so maybe we'll do more pics then. MAYBE.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

She is just the cutest thing EVER!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Feb 14 2009, 06:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726185


> awww thanks! she does love her cookies and "blue toy". she drags Blue Toy from room to room at times. Blue Toy seems to get PRIME seating in front of the space heater on most days. interesting, because Piggy, Woobie, and Giraffe.... DO NOT!
> 
> she goes to see Groomer Brenda on tuesday... so maybe we'll do more pics then. MAYBE.[/B]


No 'MAYBE' about it ... you had better .... or I will .. do something!!! I'll start a FB protest group!!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Feb 13 2009, 11:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726189


> QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Feb 14 2009, 06:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726185





> awww thanks! she does love her cookies and "blue toy". she drags Blue Toy from room to room at times. Blue Toy seems to get PRIME seating in front of the space heater on most days. interesting, because Piggy, Woobie, and Giraffe.... DO NOT!
> 
> she goes to see Groomer Brenda on tuesday... so maybe we'll do more pics then. MAYBE.[/B]


No 'MAYBE' about it ... you had better .... or I will .. do something!!! I'll start a FB protest group!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'll join!!! So you BETTER post pics!


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

Count me in on the protest!!! We need more Butterbutt!!! :biggrin:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Ann Marie, Buttercup is so cute!  What a little sweet face she has :wub: 
I haven't seen her in so long, she looks so pretty in her new present. :biggrin:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

sweet little buttercup. :smootch:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

So cute and adorable :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Ann Marie!!!! You finally shared your precious girl!!! :chili: :chili: How long has she had that haircut??? I LOVE the way her hair is rounded on her face. She looks SO SO adorable! Give her a smoochie right on the lips from me PLEASE! :wub:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Ok, I was just looking again to get my Butterbutt fix - seeing as I only get to see her pics about every other YEAR, give or take ...... and just had to say ..... THREE pics??? Is that it?? Ann Marie, you went to the effort .... for THREE pics .... cough up the rest!!! Where are the rest??!! *stomps feet* (quitely, so dakota doesnt freak out)

Ah, I don't want to appear greedy ... but Cmon!!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Buttercup is adorable.........I too think you should post more often!!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Buttercup looks adorable but I'm with everyone else on this ..... we need more pictures!!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Ann Marie. You have been keeping us in the dark as to how cute Buttercup is. Such a cute girl. See, we told you everyone would love to see some pics. Thanks so much for posting these precious pictures.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Ann Marie, it's about time! Those are adorable pics...even if learning to post them was painful. LOL


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Awww there's our beautiful girl Buttercup - meanie Ann Marie - hogging her to yourself !! :smmadder: 

She is adorable - love the bow and her ears .. do we have to wait till Xmas for others pics to resurface?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy Mackeral! There really is a Buttercup?! :aktion033: I mean really now.....I had forgotten what the girl looked like! And she doesn't look like the picture in your Avatar anymore, obviously therey's been a hair cut along the way.

My gosh, she's gorgeous!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Buttercup is soooo adorable! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Ohhh, Buttercup is soooo cute. We never see her. Nice gifts. She looks so cute and happy. Thanks. Do it some more please.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Miss Buttercup is witty, smart, a renowned peanut butter critic, AND she's adorable. :wub: What more could anyone want?


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*buttercup is very precious :wub2: 

what a pretty and sweet litte girl

thank you for posting these pictures.*


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

WOW, Buttercup is out of hiding. :aktion033: She is such a cutiepie :wub: . You should post pics of the peanutbutter queen more often.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

AM, I'm so glad you posted those two measly pictures...now that you know how to post them, we expect many more! She's such a cutie.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Buttercup is so pretty!!! :wub: :wub: 

And, she looks so happy with all of her gifts.

Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

Buttercup is the new SM superstar....who never comes out for anyone to see! LOL We are the dogarazzi waiting to get the perfect peek at little miss butterbutt! She's too freakin cute! Seriously, we need more Buttercup!!!! Even Daisy say's she doesn't see enough pics of her! :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ann Marie we really should see more photos of your beautiful Buttercup! She is just adorable! :wub:


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

Awww, there's the boootiful Buttercup! Such a cute little Santa's elf! :wub: :wub: :wub: We definately need to see more pics of her!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Feb 14 2009, 10:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726297


> She is adorable - love the bow and her ears .. do we have to wait till Xmas for others pics to resurface?[/B]


probably so. 

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 14 2009, 10:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726313


> Holy Mackeral! There really is a Buttercup?! :aktion033: I mean really now.....I had forgotten what the girl looked like! And she doesn't look like the picture in your Avatar anymore, obviously therey's been a hair cut along the way.
> 
> My gosh, she's gorgeous![/B]


haha yeah, i think that pic was taken... almost four years ago. she's had a hair or two cut along the way  i like her the length she is at now...about 2" with the long ears and ponytail. and like debbie mentioned, i, too, realllly do like her face "rounded" like that. it is her best look, i think! it's a little scruffy in the face, but we're growing it out a little more, so it's sticking up everywhere giving her that crazy-whisker look 

QUOTE (LitGal @ Feb 14 2009, 12:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726366


> Miss Buttercup is witty, smart, a renowned peanut butter critic, AND she's adorable. :wub: What more could anyone want?[/B]


some more peanut butter is always nice. please and thank you.

QUOTE (Xo Daisy Baby oX @ Feb 14 2009, 07:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726512


> Buttercup is the new SM superstar....who never comes out for anyone to see! LOL We are the dogarazzi waiting to get the perfect peek at little miss butterbutt![/B]


dogarazzi :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: love it! i will tell her that she is being stalked like britney spears. coincidentally, the buttercup goes out in public not wearing any dainties, either 


thank you everyone for looking and complimenting.... while i have a kajillion pics of buttercup, i always feel like "a fluffy white dog is a fluffy white dog" after some point and so i just wait til i have really really really cute ones, or an occasion like this was  she goes to see brenda on tuesday, so maybe i'll take some more of fresh, clean buttercup. and hopefully you'll get to see them sometime around august. 

lovies and noselicks,
the buttercup and her ann marie


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

Awwww look at The Buttercup! It's been ages since I've seen pictures of her, and she's as adorable as always. I love her Christmas outfit. I hope we don't have to wait years for another picture.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Buttercup looks like Santa! How cute is Buttercup!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh There's the 'Divine-Ms Buttercup"!!!! Anne Marie she is darling!! and YES!!! more photos are in demand!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, she looks so adorable!!! :wub: How kind of Terry to send such great gifts!!


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

adorable as always...such a sweetheart....


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Buttercup is too cute!!! :wub: You really should post pics of her more often.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Oh my gosh, the protest is growing. 
[attachment=48496emonstration.gif] [attachment=48496emonstration.gif] [attachment=48496emonstration.gif]

It looks like you had better turn over a new leaf and vow to give us what we all demand!


----------



## AmyGil (Jan 6, 2006)

She looks like she has lost weight! haha.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Feb 14 2009, 01:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726173


> hooorrayyyyy! i have TISSUE PAPER!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AM- Buttercup looks soooooo cute!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: Love that picuture!
You are right, you never post pics!! Not fair..LOL..we need to see pics of Ms. Buttercup more, shes too cute! 

Tons of hugs and kisses from Mia and I!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

QUOTE (AmyGil @ Feb 15 2009, 04:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=727092


> She looks like she has lost weight! haha.[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
yeah, she lost weight. she dropped her chewy toy and left Piggy in another room. oh and she had gotten a haircut. otherwise, my little girl knows how to wear her "chub" well 

how's YOUR tubby girl (insert joke only you and i know here)????


lovies to our favorite brightly colored canadians,xoxoxxoxoxoxo,
ann marie and the "kitaaaaaaaaaaaa i miss youuuuuuuuuuuuuuu" buttercup


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Aww Buttercup looks so cute in her x-mas outfit. She's so lucky to get all those gifts.


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

Just too cute :biggrin:


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Aweeee!!! There's the Buttercup!!!! It's been a while since I saw any pictures of her Ann Marie! She's sooooo adorable!!! I hope you are doing well!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

what a cute santa's helper you've got there . . .it is no surprise he got tons of gifts :wub:


----------

